# Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??



## Hawwerhase (28. November 2007)

Hallo,

hab mich nach langem Überlegen entschlossen etwas mehr Euronen für meine neue Rolle zu investieren.
Da mir die Shimano Seido nicht gefallen hat|motz: (Geräusche und zuviel Spiel in der Kurbel), schwanke ich jetzt zwischen den beiden besagten Modellen.
Das es zur neuen Technium noch nicht viele Erfahrungswerte gibt ist wohl klar, aber vielleicht hat das Teil ja schon mal jemand beim Händler befingert und kann mir seine Eindrücke berichten.
Die Daiwa kennen bestimmt einige von euch, also her mit den Meinungen.


Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## Dorschzocker01 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Was hast du damit vor?

Ich benutze die Daiwa als 3500 zum leichten Pilken in der Ostsee, ist eine erstklassige Rolle.
Selber fische ich eine 0.12 mm Geflochtene mit Mono Unterschnur.


----------



## Holger (29. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Zur Exceler 3000 Plus kann ich dir nichts sagen, wohl aber zur normalen Exceler 300 E. Die fische ich derzeit noch (in 3 Wochen kommt ne Twinpower). Die Shimano kauf ich mir aber nur, um mir was zu gönnen. Theoretisch könnte ich so mit der Exceler weiterfischen. Habe sie jetzt seit einem Jahr in intensivem Einsatz (seitdem ca. 300 Stunden Spinnfischen) und da ich Grobmotoriker bin, kann man diese Stunden mal zwei nehmen. Die Rolle hat eine erstklassige Schnurverlegung, die Bremse springt sofort völlig ruckfrei an, die Rolle läuft sehr kraftvoll und ruhig. Das Kurbelspiel ist etwas vorhanden (Klappkurbel) aber mich hat es nicht gestört.

Selbst einige Aktionen "Hänger lösen durch Rückwärtslaufen" haben der Rolle nix angetan. Die Twinpower werd ich in Zukunft fürs GuFieren einsetzen, die Exceler wird zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht mit Blech und Wobblern benutzt. 
Ich kann dir die Rolle ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen.......wieviel besser die Exceler Plus ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Hawwerhase (29. November 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

@ Dorschzocker01

Hauptsächlich zum Spinnen auf Barsch und Zander und ab und zu auch zum Posenfischen und Schleppen am See auf Forelle.
Soll halt für alles Mögliche leichte und mittlere im Süßwasser geeignet sein. 
Bei beiden Rollen würde mir die 2500 genügen.


----------



## SebastianHH (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ich würde auch mal gerne ein paar Meinungen zur neuen Technuim FB hören. Schwanke nähmlich zwischen der neuen Technium und der 2500 Stradic.


----------



## Hawwerhase (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Hallo Sebastian,

man findet aber auch sonst im Web nichts an Erfahrungsberichten über das schmucke Teil|kopfkrat.
Obwohl ich beim November Preisausschreiben hier beim Anglerboard die Mitchell Jubiläums 300XGe gewonnen hab:vikdie kommt auf meine 1,80 Mitchell Spinnrute):k, werd ich noch vor Weihnachten den Weg nach Kassel auf mich nehmen und mir die Technium mal beim Händler anschauen. Vielleicht kann ich ja dann mehr sagen.
Von der Produktbeschreibung her hört sich das ja alles ganz toll an, nur aus welchem Material der Rollenkörper ist kann ich nirgends rauslesen. 
Naja, wenn ich mehr in Erfahrung gebracht hab meld ich mich.

Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## climber (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Hallo,

mich hätten auch ein paar Meinungen zu der neuen Technium interessiert. Aber ich denke, es wird noch wenig Erfahrungen dazu geben. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr eine 4000er FA gefischt und war sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt soll noch eine 5000er FB dazu kommen.

ciao climber


----------



## SebastianHH (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ich hab sie mir heute bei meinem Händler angeschaut. Hab mir auch die Stradic angeguckt. Insgesamt gesehen gefiehl mir ehrlich gesagt die Stradic ein wenig besser. Meines erachtens ist die Stradic robuster gebaut. Das Getriebe wirkte bei der Technium ein bischen eierig. Nur ich weiss nicht ob ich mit der hohen Übersetzung der Stradic klar komme. Deswegen wollte ich gerne Erfahrungsberichte hören von Leuten, die mit der Technium schon am Wasser waren. 
Ps. ich möchte die Rolle für meine P&M Drop Shot haben.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## seyack (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir auch die Stradik 4000FB gekauft und stelle leider fest das ich mit der hohen Übersetzung nicht so gut klar komme.
Die alte Technium 4000 habe ich auch,die läuft schon gut und das Bügelproblem habe ich auch nicht.
Die ist mir allerdings zu schwer und ich hab mir ne Twinpower bestellt.
Die gibt es bei HAV im moment für 199,95.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## climber (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Für mich würde die hohe Übersetzung passen,
ich denke zum Speedpilken auf Köhler wäre das schon ok. 

climber


----------



## Hawwerhase (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Denke die Stradic ist mehr als ne gute Alternative zur Technium, aber neben der hohen Übersetzung würde mich auch, glaube ich, die Doppelkurbel stören.
Kann man die eigentlich anklappen?


----------



## seyack (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ja kann man.


----------



## SebastianHH (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ich finde die Doppelkurbel stört nicht. Ist gut ausbalanciert.


----------



## SebastianHH (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Kann denn Niemand was zu der neuen Technium FB  sagen. Über die Alte habe ich schon viel gelesen.


----------



## SebastianHH (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

So hab mir gestern bei meinen Händler die neue Technium FB 2500 gekauft. Ich war bei meiner ersten begutachtung von der Rolle ja nicht so überzeugt. Die Stradic gefiehl mir da besser. Gestern aber nach einem längeren Gespräch mit meinem Händler hab ich mich für die Technium endschieden. Weil sie doch einige Technische erneuerungen hat, die die Stradic nicht besitzt. Und ich war mir sowieso nicht sicher ob ich mit der hohen übersetzung klar komme. Morgen gehts das erste mal an die elbe mit der Rolle. Werde dann nochmal berichten.

MfG


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Dann quäl sie mal ordentlich und sag Bescheid!

Gruss

pauly


----------



## climber (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

ja das wäre gut wenn man mal einen ersten Bericht bekommt, da ich auch noch am überlegen bin.

Was hat sie denn alles für techn. Erneuerungen?
Ich weiß zb. von den neuen Lagern.

ciao climber


----------



## SebastianHH (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ja neue Lager. Und die Spule hat eine abgerundete Kante. Das heißt besserer Schnurablauf, also weitere Würfe. Der Bügel hat keinen Knick mehr, sondern der Bügel ist rund. Die Schnur legt sich nicht mehr um den Bügel. Hoffe ihr habt das verstanden?
Morgen gibts dann den Bericht. Bin gespannt. Die Rolle wird Spass machen, da bin ich mir sicher. Hofffentlich verirrt sich auch der ein oder andere Zander, Barsch an meine Montage.
MfG


----------



## climber (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

so schlecht klingt das doch garnicht.
Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem "eirig".
Kannst ja mal schreiben ob sich das bestätigt hat.
Ein wenig robust muss sie schon in Norge sein. 

ciao climber


----------



## SebastianHH (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ein wenig Spiel hat die Kurbel. Minimal eben. Aber ich mus sagen die Stradic hatte auch auch wenig Spiel. Aber wenn die Rolle in Betrieb ist, merkt man rein gar nichts.


----------



## climber (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

also wie gesagt, dieses Jahr am Roms hat die alte Technium anstandslos durchgehalten und ein paar Schöne Köhler hochgeholt. :q

climber


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



climber schrieb:


> also wie gesagt, dieses Jahr am Roms hat die alte Technium anstandslos durchgehalten und ein paar Schöne Köhler hochgeholt. :q


Welche Größe denn, die 4000 FA?

Solange die Technium top gewartet wird, also nicht mal eben zu trocken läuft, wird ihr auch wenig passieren. Da ist sie nun noch empfindlicher als eine WS-Arc. Kaputt gehen können Rollengetriebe aber immer erst, wenn die richtige Fettschicht weg ist. 
Und was die Wartung+Schmierung für den Meerwasselgammel für eine Rolle spielt, brauche ich ja auch nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Hawwerhase (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Hallo,

so nun wollte ich mir gestern in München beim AFG was gönnen und mir nach Sebastians Bericht die Technium holen.
Natürlich war meine gewünschte Größe (2500) nicht da#q.
Warum auch dem Internetangebot Glauben schenken!!
Aber wenigsten konnte ich die 3000 ausgiebigst befummeln und mit der Daiwa vergleichen.
Die 3000er ist zwar genauso schwer wie die 2500, hat aber viel weniger Schnurfassung.
Kann Sebastians Beschreibungen nur bestätigen, sie macht einen sehr satten, geschmeidigen Eindruck. Sie läuft absolut ruhig, keine Spur von eiern.
In der Kurbel hat sie minimales Spiel, das ist aber glaub ich mitlerweile bei Rollen unter 160-180 € normal. Die Daiwa hat auf mich einen wackeligeren Eindruck gemacht, aber trotzdem nicht übel.
Von den technischen Neuerungen wie neuen Kugellager und abgeschrägter Abwurfkante hat Sebastian ja schon berichtet.
Zu erwähnen wäre noch der Komentar des Verkäufers:"Die Technium ist der Ecxeller Plus zwar in fast allen Punkten überlegen aber die Exceller hat einfach die längere Lebensdauer."
Woher weiss der, dass die neue Technium eine kürzere Lebensdauer hat|kopfkrat???
Bin gespannt auf Sebastians Bericht.

Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Hawwerhase schrieb:


> Zu erwähnen wäre noch der Komentar des Verkäufers:"Die Technium ist der Ecxeller Plus zwar in fast allen Punkten überlegen aber die Exceller hat einfach die längere Lebensdauer."
> 
> Woher weiss der, dass die neue Technium eine kürzere Lebensdauer


|muahah: Steht wahrscheinlich im Verkäufer-Beiblatt! :m

|smash:

Shimanski's und Daiwoo's immer verbesserte Masche: 

*DtD* - Design to Death! :g


----------



## pêcheur67 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Hawwerhase schrieb:


> Woher weiss der, dass die neue Technium eine kürzere Lebensdauer hat|kopfkrat???
> Bin gespannt auf Sebastians Bericht.
> 
> Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase



Warscheinlich bekommt er die Daiwa momentan schlechter los 
Auf der neuen Technium wird er sicher nicht lange sitzenbleiben, wenn ich mal dran denke wie heiß die Leute hier beim Händler auf das neue Modell sind.


----------



## climber (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich bekommt er die Daiwa momentan schlechter los
> Auf der neuen Technium wird er sicher nicht lange sitzenbleiben, wenn ich mal dran denke wie heiß die Leute hier beim Händler auf das neue Modell sind.



Die Frage ist nur, ob die neue Technium genauso gut ist wie die alte? ;+
Sind die Leute wirklich bei euch so heiß auf die neue?
Es gibt schon Händler, die bei der neuen den Preis nach unten korrigiert haben.

ciao climber


----------



## Donauhannes (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Fische sowohl die exceller plus als auch die alte Technium.
Der erste Eindruck täuscht schon etwas. Die Technium läuft schon etwas "satter" und macht nen solideren Eindruck. Mittlerweile fisch ich die Daiwa aber fast bisschen lieber. Vor allem hat sie einen Gewichtsvorteil, dazu ein etwas besseres Wickelbid. Zweifel an der Dauerhaltbarkeit hab ich mittlerweile nicht mehr. Hatte aber kürzlich ne neue exceller in der Hand, die nicht mehr den wrtigen Eindruck machte. Meine kam vor eineinhalb Jahren direkt von der Messe.


----------



## SebastianHH (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

So da bin ich wieder. Ich konnte meine neue Technium leider nur bei uns am Vereinssee testen. Wollte Eigentlich an die Elbe zum Drop Shoten. Leider hatte ich es zeitlich nicht geschaft. Also hatte ich sie nur ca. zwei Std. in gebrauch. Außer einem Bis auf meinen Gufi, war nichts los. Ich muss sagen die Köder lassen sich wesentlich weiter Werfen als mit der alten Rolle. Die Rolle ist laufruhig und eiert kein bischen im Gebrauch. Ist eine geile Rolle. Für das Geld, meiner Meinung, das beste auf´m Markt. Kann ich nur emfehlen. 
Fahre nächste Woche an die Elbe. Kann dann hoffentlich von ein paar Drills erzählen.

MfG


----------



## climber (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Danke schön. #h
Ich hoffe du kannst demnächst noch was berichten.

ciao Simon


----------



## pêcheur67 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



climber schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob die neue Technium genauso gut ist wie die alte? ;+
> Sind die Leute wirklich bei euch so heiß auf die neue?
> Es gibt schon Händler, die bei der neuen den Preis nach unten korrigiert haben.
> 
> ciao climber


 
Kommt sicher darauf an ob der Shop noch das alte Modell da hat. Dieses geht ja teilweise zu extrem günstigen Preisen weg. wenn da das neue Modell daneben liegt wirds wohl schwer solange die neue zu verkaufen. 
Mein Händler hat keine alten mehr.
Wenn das neue Modell schlechter als das alte wäre, würde ich mich ernsthaft fragen müssen, ob Shimano wirklich der richtige Hersteller für "meine" Rolle ist.|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Wenn das neue Modell schlechter als das alte wäre, würde ich mich ernsthaft fragen müssen, ob Shimano wirklich der richtige Hersteller für "meine" Rolle ist.|rolleyes


Abwarten. Sagen wird das keiner, schon gar nicht der Hersteller, erst die Zeit und Erfahrungen werden es ans Tageslicht bringen.

z.B. Tauglichkeitstest Nr.1 
Hardcoregufieren. 150m 15-20kg Geflecht auf ne 4000er, Spiderwire oder Powerline im 020..025, 15kg Stahlvorfach, dicken GuFi >40g drauf, mit schwerer Rute über den Boden tiefspinnen und voll durch Hänger etc. durchjagen, Geröll oder Fische einsammeln.
Wenn sie nach einer Stunde schrappelt war sie nicht besonders stabil, wenn sie nach einer viertel Stunde anfängt ist eher zuviel Weichplastik drin :q
Hält sie das einen Nachmittag durch, ist sie gut! #6


----------



## climber (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Kommt sicher darauf an ob der Shop noch das alte Modell da hat. Dieses geht ja teilweise zu extrem günstigen Preisen weg. wenn da das neue Modell daneben liegt wirds wohl schwer solange die neue zu verkaufen.
> Mein Händler hat keine alten mehr.
> Wenn das neue Modell schlechter als das alte wäre, würde ich mich ernsthaft fragen müssen, ob Shimano wirklich der richtige Hersteller für "meine" Rolle ist.|rolleyes



Hallo,
ja mein Händler hat noch die "alte" zum Schnäpchenpreis, aber die neue ist halt noch nicht da.
Grundsätzlich hast du wahrscheinlich recht, aber schau nur mal unter der "TwinPower", wie viele schreiben, das die alte um Welten besser war.

climber


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



climber schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du wahrscheinlich recht, aber schau nur mal unter der "TwinPower", wie viele schreiben, das die alte um Welten besser war.


Schlimmer: jede alte war besser als das Nachfolgemodell F>FA>FB. 
An die TP FD/FC mag ich gar nicht mal denken ... |rolleyes


----------



## climber (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schlimmer: jede alte war besser als das Nachfolgemodell F>FA>FB.
> An die TP FD/FC mag ich gar nicht mal denken ... |rolleyes



dann ist nur die Frage, ob das bei der Technium genauso ist. ;+
Es sprechen eigentlich die gesagten Änderungen dagegen.

climber


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ich denke nicht, dass Shimano nochmal so ins Klo greift, wie mit der TwinPower FB. Daraus sollten die eigendlich gelernt haben.

Hat die Technium FB den Bügel-Umschlagschutz?


----------



## climber (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Shimano nochmal so ins Klo greift, wie mit der TwinPower FB. Daraus sollten die eigendlich gelernt haben.
> 
> Hat die Technium FB den Bügel-Umschlagschutz?



??? mmmh, das weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## pêcheur67 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Shimano nochmal so ins Klo greift, wie mit der TwinPower FB. Daraus sollten die eigendlich gelernt haben.
> 
> Hat die Technium FB den Bügel-Umschlagschutz?



Jetzt macht mich nicht kirre!
Wollte mir eigentlich eine Twinpower 2500 FB unter den Baum legen. Schlechte Idee oder wie jetzt???


----------



## SebastianHH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ja sie hat den Bügel Umschlagschutz. Hab sie mir letzte Woche bei meinem Händler gekauft.


----------



## Hawwerhase (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

So hab mir gestern die Technium FB zugelegt. 
Und zwar nun doch in der 3000er Größe.
Nach eingehender Beratung beim Angelcenter Kassel und Ansicht der Schnurfassungstabelle liegt der Unterschied im gegensatz zur 2500er bei nur -20m ausser bei der 0,18er..da sind´s 50m.
2500: 0,06-200m 3000: 0,06-180m
........0,08-140m .........0,08-120m
........0,10-120m .........0,10-100m
........0,18-290m .........0,18-240m
........0,20-240m .........0,20-220m
........0,25-160m .........0,25-140m

Das ist für meine Zwecke dann doch vollkommen ausreichend.
Ausserdem muß ich gestehen das mich die Optik der 3000er mehr begeistert hat:l.
Am Wasser war ich noch nicht mit ihr, wird wohl auch dieses Jahr nichts mehr werden. Naja mal schauen, vielleicht zwischen den Jahren.
Kann nur sagen sie fühlt sich Klasse an. Hier noch ein Paar Bilder:













Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## climber (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Glückwunsch,werde mir wohl auch die 5000er holen.

climber


----------



## SebastianHH (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Rolle. hat dich das Model also überzeugt. 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Hawwerhase schrieb:


> Nach eingehender Beratung beim Angelcenter Kassel und Ansicht der Schnurfassungstabelle liegt der Unterschied im gegensatz zur 2500er bei nur -20m ausser bei der 0,18er..da sind´s 50m.
> 2500: 0,06-200m 3000: 0,06-180m
> ........0,08-140m .........0,08-120m
> ........0,10-120m .........0,10-100m
> ...



Öhm... meinst du nicht, dass da ein Fehler drinne ist?

Wenn du bei der 2500er 120m 0.10mm Schnur draufbekommst, kannste sicherlich nicht 290m 0.18mm Schnur drauf kriegen.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Glückwunsch!
Schöne Rolle!


----------



## pêcheur67 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Öhm... meinst du nicht, dass da ein Fehler drinne ist?
> 
> Wenn du bei der 2500er 120m 0.10mm Schnur draufbekommst, kannste sicherlich nicht 290m 0.18mm Schnur drauf kriegen.


 
Da hab ich mich auch schon drüber gewundert.
Die 3000er hat weniger Schnurfassungsvermögen als die 2500er, oder?


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Das ist normal, die 3000er ist eine 3000*S*. Das es steht für "shallow" = flach. Mit anderen Worten es ist nur eine flache Spule. Warum Shimano gerade die 3000S hierher bringt weiß der liebe Gott, weil von der Größe tun sich die 2500 und 3000er Größe nichts. Die normale 3000er (gleich groß wie die 2500er hat nur eine etwas tiefere Spule) wäre nicht schlecht.

Wenn man jedoch mit Geflecht angelt ist diese S-Variante nicht verkehrt, da man nicht oder nur wenig unterfüttern muss und dabei eine stabilere (weil größere) Rolle hat.


----------



## Hawwerhase (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Ja, die 3000er hat weniger Schnurfassung wie die 2500er.
Die Tabelle habe ich vom Datenblatt/Beschreibung welche der Rolle beilag.
Kann da keinen Fehler erkennen. Oder interpretiere ich da etwas falsch|kopfkrat??

Steht auch so in gekürzter Fassung bei:http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...8474395181763&bmUID=1197648701114&bmLocale=de

Bin noch nicht so der Experte was Schnüre betrifft.
Also berichtigt mich bitte, sollte ich hier Mist geschrieben haben oder etwas falsch aus der Tabelle übernommen haben.


----------



## Hawwerhase (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Sagt mal, kann es sein das ich Meter und Yards durcheinander gebracht habe???


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Hawwerhase schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann es sein das ich Meter und Yards durcheinander gebracht habe???


 

Jein...

2500er

mm/m
0,18-290/0,20-240/,025-160

lb/yds
6-200/8-140/10-120

Damit sollte alles geklärt sein.


----------



## Hawwerhase (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

So, habe es dann doch nicht ausgehalten und hab gestern meinen lieblings Forellenpuff besucht.
Habe die Technium mit 20er monofiler(Shimano Special Spinning) bespult und mit meiner Mitchell 300XGe und einer Rozemeijer an einer 3,30m Shimano Hyperloop verglichen.
Auffallend war die viel größere Wurfweite.
Beim ersten Auswerfen haben ich eine 10gr schwere Grundmontage unbeabsichtigt 7-8 Meter weiter geworfen wie gewollt. 
Die Schnurverlegung sah sehr ordentlich aus, wie das dann bei geflochtener aussieht wird sich noch zeigen.
Wie beim Preis liegen zwischen der Technium und den beiden anderen Rollen auch in Sachen Laufruhe, Wurfweite und Bremse Welten.
Der Schnurfangbügel mit Umschlagschutz macht auch einen guten Eindruck.
Habe drei feiste Forellen mit ihr gedrillt und da sind doch noch enorme Kraftreserven übrig...also die macht auch bei größeren Brocken bestimmt Spaß.
Also, wie gesagt die ersten Eindrücke sind überaus positiv.
Etwas genaueres kann man mit Sicherheit erst nach längerem
Gebrauch sagen, aber fürs erste kann ich die Technium durchaus empfehlen.
Übrigens war es a...schkalt (-4 Grad) und dazu noch ne richtig schön steife Brise aus Osten.
Kann man dem permanenten Ringezufrieren eigentlich irgendwie entgegen wirken? Hab schon mal daran gedacht etwas Schnurfett in die Ringe aufzutragen...oder 
müssen wir einfach damit Leben??

Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Hawwerhase schrieb:


> Der Schnurfangbügel mit Umschlagschutz macht auch einen guten Eindruck.




Ich war gerade beim Händler und hab mir die Technium FB angeguckt. 

Was mir auffiel, die Rolle Technium 5000FB hat kein Bügelumschlagschutz, die 4000FB auch nicht, ich mein die 1000er hat auch nichts. Dann geh ich einfach mal davon aus die anderen haben dies auch nicht.

Der Bügelumschlagschutz heißt nicht, ich geh angeln und werf ein paar mal, wenn nichts passiert ist das drin.
Man muss einfach den Bügel aufmachen und kurbeln, da ist keinerlei Widerstand, was spätestens ab der 4000er Größe zu Köderverlusten fürht, wenn man mal ordenlich ausholt. 
Bei einer 1000er Größe wird man wohl kaum etwas merken, weil die kleine Kurbel nicht genug Kraft aufbringen kann um den Bügel umzuschlagen, aber bei der 4000er geht sowas ganz fix.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich war gerade beim Händler und hab mir die Technium FB angeguckt.
> 
> Was mir auffiel, die Rolle Technium 5000FB hat kein Bügelumschlagschutz, die 4000FB auch nicht, ich mein die 1000er hat auch nichts. Dann geh ich einfach mal davon aus die anderen haben dies auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Und was hat die 5000er für ne Kurbel? Vierkant? Schraubkurbel?


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Da fragste nun was... 

Also gewackelt hat da nichts, ich hab mir das auch nicht so genau angeguckt, da eine 5000er für mich eh zu groß ist. Aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es eine Steckkurbel war. 

Ansonsten frag doch mal die Jungs, die die Rolle haben. In der Explosionszeichnung (sind ja alles Rollengrößen drauf) wird das sicherlich zu finden sein. Oder auf der Shimano-Homepage gucken, ob da schon die Zeichnungen zu finden sind.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da fragste nun was...
> 
> Also gewackelt hat da nichts, ich hab mir das auch nicht so genau angeguckt, da eine 5000er für mich eh zu groß ist. Aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es eine Steckkurbel war.
> 
> Ansonsten frag doch mal die Jungs, die die Rolle haben. In der Explosionszeichnung (sind ja alles Rollengrößen drauf) wird das sicherlich zu finden sein. Oder auf der Shimano-Homepage gucken, ob da schon die Zeichnungen zu finden sind.



Hi chrizzi,
auf der Homepage ist die "FB-Zeichnung" noch nicht drauf...
Na mal abwarten, was die Besitzer sagen können.

Im Gegensatz zur FA ist die 5000'er FB nämlich vom Getriebe her größer, kommt einem zumindest so vor, wenn man die Gewichte vergleicht... Bei der FA war die 5000'er ja eine 4000'er mit tieferer Spule...


----------



## Hawwerhase (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Hallo,

bei allen Größen wird eine Vierkant Steckkurbel verbaut.
Das mit dem Umschlagschutz ist mir n bischen seltsam, denn auch Sebastian´s 2500er scheint damit ausgerüstet. 
Bei meiner 3000er schlägt da nichts um. Oder liegt´s doch an der geringeren Kraftübertragung bei den kleineren Größen?


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Hawwerhase schrieb:


> bei allen Größen wird eine Vierkant Steckkurbel verbaut.


Vielen Dank für die Info #h


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



Hawwerhase schrieb:


> Bei meiner 3000er schlägt da nichts um. Oder liegt´s doch an der geringeren Kraftübertragung bei den kleineren Größen?





> Der Bügelumschlagschutz heißt nicht, ich geh angeln und werf ein paar mal, wenn nichts passiert ist das drin.
> Man muss einfach den Bügel aufmachen und kurbeln



Wenn du mit offenen Bügel kurbelst und keinerlei Widerstand spürst, ist da kein Bügelumschlagschutz drin...


----------



## climber (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

bei meiner 4000er FA ist der Bügel nicht einmal umgeschlagen.

climber


----------



## Hawwerhase (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Also, bei offenem Rücklauf, offenem Bügel und normaler Kurbeldrehung ist ein deutlicher Widerstand zu spüren und der Bügel bleibt offen...wenn ich natürlich eine Kurbeldrehung mit ordentlich Kraft und Schwung mache klappt auch irgendwann der Bügel um.
Bei gesperrtem Rücklauf und offenem Bügel wird der Rotor fest arretiert und der Bügel bleibt ebenfalls offen.
Also ich verstehe unter sowas einen Bügelumschlagschutz.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Nein, siehst du richtig, bei aktuellen Spinnrollen. Wird auch als Umlaufhemmung bezeichnet, eine Bremse die den Rotor festhalten soll.


----------



## henningcl (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

hallo

ist der durchmesser von der spulenabwurfkante bei einer 3000 grösser als bei einer 2500 ?

mir wurde so was erzählt, leider habe ich keine vergleichsmöglichkeit.

grüsse
henning


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*



henningcl schrieb:


> ist der durchmesser von der spulenabwurfkante bei einer 3000 grösser als bei einer 2500 ?


 
Nein. 

Die 3000er Spule ist genauso groß wie die 2500er Spule. Dein einzige Unterschied ist der Spulenkerndurchmesser - bei der 3000er etwas tiefer. Ansonsten sind die Spule gleich groß.


----------



## henningcl (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

hi
dankeschön.

ich dachte mir schon das die nabbels aus dem angelladen nur mist erzählen.

dann bestell ich mir die 2500er:vik:

grüsse
henning


----------



## Walstipper (7. März 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Exceller Plus oder neue Shimano Technium FB ??*

Moin,

wollte nun nach 2 Monaten mal Fragen ob es neue Erkenntnisse zur Technium FB gibt. Habe nämlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ne 1000er für die Barschpeitsche zu holen. Mich würde vorallem der Vergleich zur FA interessieren.


----------

